# 4880 print head



## bb2112 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello there to all DTG printers ...did epson discontinue..... availability to dealers in feb 08 for the 4880 heads ??????? I called around and cant get one.

Can anyone HELP....

Thx 
Gina


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Call Dan at www.dtginks.com. I know he can get 4800, 1800, 2200... print heads and I think he also can get the 4880 print head.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We have print heads in stock if you need.

Harry


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

We have print heads in stock if you need 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope not as they are using them in some of the new printers. I wonder how long they will be producing the 2100 head for as well??


----------



## xaviermn (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Friends:
Buy a dtg in China is based on a epson 4880, unfortunately I can not run, I'm new at this.
No how high to put the bed head, and if I was going to work loading drivers windows 7 64 bits, not if I set the printer type of image, paper or do the rip, as you can see I am zero, only graphic design is a bit of.
please if you can help me with a guide or website where they can teach me to make it work. Additional works with 8.1 Acrorip


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Xaviermn,
I don't know exact what you mean but I bought a dtg printer with Epson 4880 head.
I download the drivers from Epson.com but it didn't work.
Then I download the Epson 4880 drivers from Epson in hong kong and that works and I could print with the printer.


----------

